# Summer 2009



## BEA2LS (Mar 3, 2009)

I guess I have spring fever (besides that and planning my summer vacation this year!) but i have summer on my mind lately. what perfumes/body sprays do you plan on buying this summer?  right now i am wearing jessica simpson fancy but it is really winter for me. i smelled escadas new one but am not sure if it is worth the money.. any suggestions?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 3, 2009)

J-Lo Deseo is amazinggg


----------

